# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Volgende week duidelijkheid over zorg aan illegalen' - Zibb.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Volgende week duidelijkheid over zorg aan illegalen&#39;*
*Zibb.nl -** 6 okt 2006*
DEN HAAG - Minister Hoogervorst maakt volgende week bekend wanneer en hoe illegalen volgens hem recht hebben op medische zorg. De rechter bepaalde deze zomer dat de staat de zorg moet betalen voor illegalen *...* 
Kamer wil fonds voor zorg illegalen Nos
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

